# CM Punk's "Best in the World" T-Shirt on WWE.com!



## Samford_Says (Feb 15, 2011)

I bet whoever the idiot was that paid over 500 dollars for one on eBay sure feels dumb right now.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

I said last night after Punk came back that this would be on sale before Tuesday was over. How right I was. I bought this for $25 just now and am LMAO @ the dumbasses who were spending $500+ for this on eBay this past week.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Samford_Says said:


> I bet whoever the idiot was that paid over 500 dollars for one on eBay sure feels dumb right now.



It's not the same tshirt...


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Samford_Says said:


> I bet whoever the idiot was that paid over 500 dollars for one on eBay sure feels dumb right now.


In fairness I think that one had the date and venue on it, which would make it pretty valuable.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah doesn't have the date and venue printed on the back of it.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


Samford_Says said:


> I bet whoever the idiot was that paid over 500 dollars for one on eBay sure feels dumb right now.


THIS. HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA. 

If it's so kind enough to make its way to wweeuroshop, I'd gladly order one.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

VLR said:


> It's not the same tshirt...


It's exactly the same shirt except it doesn't say 'Chicago, ILL 7*17*11' under the 'Best In The World' part. Is that Chicago part really worth $475 more dollars? I think not.


----------



## Samford_Says (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn they shirts arent available until 8/5


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

JCarbo04 said:


> It's exactly the same shirt except it doesn't say 'Chicago, ILL 7*17*11' under the 'Best In The World' part. Is that Chicago part really worth $475 more dollars? I think not.


Actually yes it does, it makes it a lot more desirable to a collector as it is much more rare.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Xander45 said:


> Actually yes it does, it makes it a lot more desirable to a collector as it is much more rare.


I think we know who bought one for $500 on eBay....


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

StarzNBarz said:


> I think we know who bought one for $500 on eBay....


:lmao Believe me if i had that sort of money to throw around i would have bought one, i've never actually bought a WWE shirt but i am tempted to get this one.


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

i prob get one at smackdown tonight, its acutally a shirt i'll wear in public


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Xander45 said:


> Actually yes it does, it makes it a lot more desirable to a collector as it is much more rare.


Somebody is butthurt after they spend $300 on a Punk t-shirt.

Anyway, I just ordered a shirt.


----------



## Poltergeist (Dec 19, 2009)

Xander45 said:


> :lmao Believe me if i had that sort of money to throw around i would have bought one, i've never actually bought a WWE shirt but i am tempted to get this one.


Same, LOL. Until about 1 minute ago.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

First WWE shirt I will buy.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

MMN said:


> Somebody is butthurt after they spend $300 on a Punk t-shirt.
> 
> Anyway, I just ordered a shirt.


I would only pay for it in good old British Pounds Sterling thank you very much. Is it up on the Euroshop yet btw?


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Probably be the first shirt I'll buy as well.

People are seriously underestimating the madness of collectors. I guarantee to some people, that date will make the shirt worth 450+ more... and they probably wouldn't wear it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Xander45 said:


> I would only pay for it in good old British Pounds Sterling thank you very much. Is it up on the Euroshop yet btw?


I just ordered it off the US site and paid for shipping, since it won't come onto Euroshop for months and months.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Agreed with the idea that collectors would unashamedly fork out the extra cash for the shirt that was at the PPV. Either way, I'm totally getting this.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

MMN said:


> I just ordered it off the US site and paid for shipping, since it won't come onto Euroshop for months and months.


Fair point, i think i'll pick up some of JR's BBQ sauce whilst i'm at it. So soon i will have a BBQ stained CM Punk shirt, good times.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

ITT: People who don't understand the concept of collecting things.


----------



## Poltergeist (Dec 19, 2009)

Xander45 said:


> Fair point, i think i'll pick up some of JR's BBQ sauce whilst i'm at it. So soon i will have a BBQ stained CM Punk shirt, good times.


LOL I just ordered JR's Spicy BBQ with my CM Punk shirt, and I thought the same thing. LMFAO


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

I mean, I agree the Chicago one is really cool. I get the collectors item deal as well. But that's not worth another $450+ to me, or most people I wouldn't think. I'll take this non-Chicago $30 version and be just as happy.


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> THIS. HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA.
> ...


It's fucking retarded, WWEEuroShop doesn't even have the Christian ''Hit The Switch'' t-shirt yet.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

It looks really good, but I still wouldn't wear it on the street, so I won't order it


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Damn, im really tempted to get that shirt. Have to think about it. Never ordered one from the US before, only the Euro shop.
Im suprised its so cheap too. The dollar is really low. Shirt + shipping is barely the price of 3 pizza´s over here.


----------



## Poltergeist (Dec 19, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> It looks really good, but I still wouldn't wear it on the street, so I won't order it


YOur not a true Punk fan if you don't buy it


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

I don't understand why people find it so funny that people paid more for a rare limited edition shirt? If you collect things or are a huge fan of CM Punk and have the cash to spend why wouldn't you?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I shall wait patiently for women's fit to become available.


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

i have never bouhgt a wwe shirt ever but im defo making this the first one i do buy.... not because its cm punk but because its one of the cooolest looking t-shirts ive seen.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> Actually yes it does, it makes it a lot more desirable to a collector as it is much more rare.


Exactly.. The shirt purchased the night of MITB is way more valuable then the one you can purchase on WWE.com..

Anyways for all the idiots making fun of the guy/girl on E-Bay for paying 500 bucks for a very limited shirt, oh well.. Why do you care so much about others spending? It was probably some rich fan and 500 bucks is pocket change... I'd rather have the shirt from the PPV, it was a very limited and I know the shirt sold out before the PPV even started.. Trust me if you got the shirt from the PPV its going to hold more value then the one being mass produced on wwe.com... If you don't believe me buy the shirt of WWE.com and put it on E-Bay see how much money you get.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

THErealLEGACY said:


> Exactly.. The shirt purchased the night of MITB is way more valuable then the one you can purchase on WWE.com..
> 
> Anyways for all the idiots making fun of the guy/girl on E-Bay for paying 500 bucks for a very limited shirt, oh well.. Why do you care so much about others spending? It was probably some rich fan and 500 bucks is pocket change... I'd rather have the shirt from the PPV, it was a very limited and I know the shirt sold out before the PPV even started.. Trust me if you got the shirt from the PPV its going to hold more value then the one being mass produced on wwe.com... If you don't believe me buy the shirt of WWE.com and put it on E-Bay see how much money you get.



Well there are fakes not made by WWE and without the Chicago on it that have been selling for about $50 on eBay. So at least for a little while longer you could get something.


----------



## samziggler (Feb 21, 2011)

Would shipping be much more expensive if I'm ordering from the UK? I haven't ordered from the US wweshop before...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So you get "cool kids" and "posers" Good job, wwe.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

YES!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> So you get "cool kids" and "posers" Good job, wwe.


What the fuck is that supposed to mean?


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

Wearing any shirt with a wrestlers name on it is gay enough but to pay 500 quid for one . fucking hell


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> Wearing any shirt with a wrestlers name on it is gay enough but to pay 500 quid for one . fucking hell


Watch out, your friends might make fun of you with their UFC shirts lmao


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll definitely be buying it IF it manages to make its way onto WWE Euroshop. Awesome t-shirt!


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> Wearing any shirt with a wrestlers name on it is gay enough but to pay 500 quid for one . fucking hell


Maybe I'm stupid but I just don't get what is so ''gay'' about wearing a shirt with a wrestler's name on it.


----------



## cmpunk28 (Jun 28, 2011)

samziggler said:


> Would shipping be much more expensive if I'm ordering from the UK? I haven't ordered from the US wweshop before...


Ive just pre ordered the shirt. shipping was $6.75 i think, so for shirt & shipping its about $32 (twenty odd quid) def worth the purchase imo


----------



## samziggler (Feb 21, 2011)

cmpunk28 said:


> Ive just pre ordered the shirt. shipping was $6.75 i think, so for shirt & shipping its about $32 (twenty odd quid) def worth the purchase imo


Ah, thanks! I'm for sure going to buy it!


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Jul 26, 2011)

If your ordering from the UK though watch out for the customs charge which could be a good bit more on top of your shipping fee.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Might as well take my own t shirt to a decent printing place and get the front put on, the back isn't the nicest thing ever.


----------



## KLDZJ4 (Sep 7, 2004)

Just throwing in my two cents:

The Punk Chicago shirts are definitely a collector item. While I personally wouldn't pay $500 for a tshirt of any kind, this one is as rare as it gets from a wrestling shirt standpoint, and I could understand if someone were to do so. I went to the merchandise stand an hour into the show in Chicago and they were sold out. If you can't even get it at the only place you could get it, I feel like that would justify paying "collector's item" money.

Seeing as everyone in the building was not wearing it either, I'd say there were probably less than 3000 made. That definitely trumps the value of a readily available shirt on WWEShop. 

PS - Was anyone else here in the building? I'm not sure you'll ever see an atmosphere quite like that again...


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Actually bitches, the reserve wasn't met on that one $400+ auction...

Ordering mine on WWEShop but can't seem to pick a damn size... whatever I'll work with it :side:


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

got one SWEEEETTT


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

coleminer1 said:


> What the fuck is that supposed to mean?


Now now, take a breather. By having it 'one night only' they birthed a sense of exclusivity, which was then supported via ebay or whatever. Then, they allow all the johnny come latelies to get their shirt, but it still has a difference than the mitb shirt.

Elitists will look for the difference, but most will be just happy to wear it. Cool kids. And Posers. Is high school a concept far removed?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The dollar is so shitty right now so ordering from outside the US is pretty cheap.

I just dislike the release date. I would have ordered it right away if the shipping was as soon as possible. But August 5th? And then shipping after that. I would barely get the chance to wear it outside. It gets cold fast up here.
Dont wanna order a t-shirt im only gonna wear inside.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome shirt, is awesome.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow! I just woke up, checked the wweshop like I was doing all night and then boom! it's there, dropped $31.30 without even thinking. :lmao
Clicked on it, and paid for it right away. I'm so pumped for this shirt!!!!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

JasonLives said:


> The dollar is so shitty right now so ordering from outside the US is pretty cheap.
> 
> I just dislike the release date. I would have ordered it right away if the shipping was as soon as possible. But August 5th? And then shipping after that. I would barely get the chance to wear it outside. It gets cold fast up here.
> Dont wanna order a t-shirt im only gonna wear inside.


Wear a thermal shirt (black, white or red) underneath it.  

If it gets _really_ cold where you're at and you want to wear it outside then I guess you have no other choice.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Ordered one, get in! only 20 quid with the exchange rate including shipping.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Just ordered mine!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> Wearing any shirt with a wrestlers name on it is gay enough but to pay 500 quid for one . fucking hell


Yeah, but wearing someone's jersey with their name on it somehow isn't? :lmao

Plus, the design of this shirt beats any design of any sports team! 
AND you get to walk around with a shirt that says "Best In The World". 
People outside the "wwe universe" are just going to assume that you are the best in the world at whatever it is you do!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

First fuckin' WWE T-shirt I've bought since the Brock Lesnar "Here Comes The Pain" t-shirt


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

My birthday is a week after that awesome shirt releases so I'm hoping I get it for my birthday.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Clique said:


> Wear a thermal shirt (black, white or red) underneath it.
> 
> If it gets _really_ cold where you're at and you want to wear it outside then I guess you have no other choice.


Yeah, but thats not the same thing. Wanna show some skin 
Since I live close to the polar circle. It gets cold.












The hell with it, I order it. Thank you weak dollar!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The date shirt is more valuable because it's more limited. But since the shirt sold out that night it's not really all that limited. Who knows how many shirts they brought to the arena that night to sell. A thousand? Five thousand? I have no clue, but the more limited number they had there that night the more valuable.*


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

HullKogan said:


> First fuckin' WWE T-shirt I've bought since the Brock Lesnar "Here Comes The Pain" t-shirt


Funny. I was just thinking about the last WWE shirt I bought before this. It was the red skull Austin 3:16 shirt Austin was wearing on the road to WM17. Yes, it's been that long.

Imagine that. WWE stops with the shitty Cena goes over, H.L.R. crap. And they give us a great storyline with somebody worth getting behind and all of a sudden I'm buying shirts and non-Mania PPV's for the first time in years.


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

Wrong thread


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

If this ends up in euroshop, I might actually break my normal trade embargo on buying WWE shit and break down into buying this. I just love the design of it, it looks awesome. Most WWE shirts look kind of lame.


----------



## Lejuge28 (Jul 26, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Ordered one, get in! only 20 quid with the exchange rate including shipping.


Never ordered from WWE.com shop before it mentions a sales tax aswell as shipping, anyone have any idea how this be for UK?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Made my order! 206 swedish kronor ( so far ). Cheap.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

I just ordered one and I tend to hate pro wrestling shirts because they're normally so cheesy or goofy looking with lame cartoon designs or silly graphics on it. In other words, s**t only a child would wear.
In fact the only wrestling shirts I've ever had was the red RKO shirt in the NWO design, and I hav ae black MCMG tee and that's it.

What's nice about this one is that if you watch pro wrestling, you'll understand it, but if you don't it just looks like a alternate design of the Chicago flag and I don't mind reppin'.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

I'll be ordering that tonight. Glad I've still got my WWEShop card that I got as part of my WM27 travel package.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Lejuge28 said:


> Never ordered from WWE.com shop before it mentions a sales tax aswell as shipping, anyone have any idea how this be for UK?


I didn't have a sales tax so it came to 32 dollars which is 20 quid


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i'm gonna wait he hit the euro shop to order, i'm not worry cause that shirt is here to stay

and Lolz at the ebay guys who bid 400$ for the shirt for the last two weeks


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

MMN said:


> I just ordered it off the US site and paid for shipping, since it won't come onto Euroshop for months and months.


This.

I can wait for it, cba waiting for euroshop.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Sweeeeet, so glad they're selling it.

Only thing that (potentially) sucks: is it my imagination or are the sleeves on this shirt shorter than the typical WWE T-shirt sleeves?


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

Just ordered one too, awesome looking shirt.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Is funny how good the sell of this t shirt is going to be...

Im going to wait for the week of 8/5 to buy it,i hope they dont sold out...

The prize is cheap even for shipping so im scared...


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Curious is a large reallly large, or is it more like a medium. I am 6'0 185 pounds, whats the best fit?


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Xapury said:


> Is funny how good the sell of this t shirt is going to be...
> 
> Im going to wait for the week of 8/5 to buy it,i hope they dont sold out...
> 
> The prize is cheap even for shipping so im scared...


I'm going to wait a little bit as well. Don't take my word for it, BUT, I would be very surprised if they're not working on churning out a crapton of these shirts to meet the demand, I think it'd be silly for them not to. So while I am a little worried they'll be sold out, I'm not terribly worried.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Im gonna have to order that


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

JCarbo04 said:


> I said last night after Punk came back that this would be on sale before Tuesday was over. How right I was. I bought this for $25 just now and am LMAO @ the dumbasses who were spending $500+ for this on eBay this past week.


LMAO I just know if that guy knew how dumb he is wow.... I still think its a bit over price $10 bucks and I would bite!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

li/<o said:


> LMAO I just know if that guy knew how dumb he is wow.... I still think its a bit over price $10 bucks and I would bite!


The ones from Money in the Bank do have the date on them though... Not that I'd pay $475 dollars more just to have 7*17*2011 on it but yeah!


----------



## Lejuge28 (Jul 26, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> I didn't have a sales tax so it came to 32 dollars which is 20 quid


Cheers

Just wondered as I thought there was some sort of customs tax you have to pay aswell, but if not then i'm ordering tonight.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hoping I can talk my girlfriend into getting one. Schwing!


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

You know i've just noticed it's got that nasty WWE authentic badge stuck on the bottom corner of it. I think i'll go for this one instead:










Covers up the BBQ stains better.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

EuropaEndlos said:


> The ones from Money in the Bank do have the date on them though... Not that I'd pay $475 dollars more just to have 7*17*2011 on it but yeah!


Ya I just read and its not worth it (for me) to pay that much for just the dates


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

> You know i've just noticed it's got that nasty WWE authentic badge stuck on the bottom corner of it.


Is there a way to take off the WWE tag without damaging the shirt?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Just got free shipping, $20 off next WWE purchase (up to a year) and a $20 gas certificate. 
YEP YEP WHAT IT DO!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Curious is a large reallly large, or is it more like a medium. I am 6'0 185 pounds, whats the best fit?


i'am 6'2 184 pounds and i only get the WWE shirts in medium cause they slim fit my arms and chest. 

the first shirt i ordered was a L and was too large for my body


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The black in the neck and at the end of the sleeves fucks it up

Besides that, tight shirt


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> You know i've just noticed it's got that nasty WWE authentic badge stuck on the bottom corner of it. I think i'll go for this one instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUch a tight shirt the one you're ordering... The white one would be tighter if not for that stupid logo... You're 100% right that WWE badge is ugly as fuck!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

RKO696 said:


> The black in the neck and at the end of the sleeves fucks it up
> 
> Besides that, tight shirt


I just couldn't possibly disagree more. I love that retro touch. It reminds me of the old Hot Rod! shirts with red on the collar and sleeves.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> The black in the neck and at the end of the sleeves fucks it up
> 
> Besides that, tight shirt


hahaha I thought that made it look pretty pimp... the wwe badge like another poster mentioned is hideous though!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't even own a wrestling shirt, but I might have to pick this one up.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I do think that the WWE logo at the bottom ruins it a bit. Ah what the fuck. Screw it. CM Punk made Wrestling cool and entertaining again so I'll wear it and buy it to support him and show WWE that this is working.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

You guys complaining about the 'Authentic WWE' patch do realize that's also on the MITB Exclusive Chicago version as well?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

ADR LaVey said:


> I don't even own a wrestling shirt, but I might have to pick this one up.


Have this one:










And the nWo black and white and black and red... 

Definitely a nice shirt, but I have so many goddamn t shirts that I never wear because majority of the year I'll be wearing a button up and tie while teaching kids in the bronx... 

Should I really grab another tshirt?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So buying.

As for the authentic logo, I took it off of one of the ones I had with a knife and it didn't do any real damage. Made a tiny, tiny hole probably less than an inch thick, looks like normal wear and tear tbf. Probably could take it off entirely with no damage if I was being extra careful.

Where was I again? Oh yeah? SO BUYING. BEST IN THE WORLD.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just preordered it to be safe since with all this buzz I was afraid it could sell out when it's available. Fucking awesome shirt. (Y)

It'll go good with my red/black Punk shirt and old school Austin shirt. 

And my Colt Cabana shirt of course.


----------



## Thefinalcountdown (Apr 29, 2011)

why is it not on euroshop?


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

Just bought it. First shirt I've gotten since some shirt made for No Mercy 2007.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Have this one:



Not a chance.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Whoever bought those shirts on ebay last week must feel dumb now. That Chicago part on the shirt does not make much of a difference at all.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Also gonna get it.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

This shirt is amazing. One of the best WWE shirts in a long while.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I am still in shock that someone actually paid that amount for a t-shirt!!!! lol I love the shirt and I was just going to get one made myself if they didn't come out for what ?? 20 bucks?? Terrible call. 

I just preordered my punk shirt and I am glad there coming out with this one. It is going to be a top seller by far


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

ADR LaVey said:


> Not a chance.


what's the deal?


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope they´ll bring the t-shirt to Euro-Shop as soon as posible. I need that piece of gold.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'd be willing to bet anything this shirt will sell faster, and sell more than any single Cena shirt the past 2-3 years.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Gonna pre-order mine tomorrow, i could give two shits about the authentic wwe thing, i just want the shirt lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone know if the shirt is already available at events, or just MITB?


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

like others wish it didnt have the the wwe patch in front i would wear it out but if i cant take that off without ruining the shirt then it will be only for events


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I really hope they bring this to wwe euro shop. This will be the first shirt i've bought since Austin what? days.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

iamloco724 said:


> like others wish it didnt have the the wwe patch in front i would wear it out but if i cant take that off without ruining the shirt then it will be only for events


Caved in and ordered one... Fuck! been dropping so much on nfl/nhl shirts, CDs... and now the Punk shirt.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Thefinalcountdown said:


> why is it not on euroshop?


Because euroshop is really slow. Will probably take 2-3 months before it shows up there.


I thought about getting the black one but I disliked the backside. That ugly little troll on the back/neck wasent pretty.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I really, really, really hope they make a ladies' version. Don't let me down!


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I really, really, really hope they make a ladies' version. Don't let me down!


I was thinking about that too, but I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't, so I ordered one anyway. If it turns out a ladies version is available later, I'll just give the one I have to a friend.


----------



## The Jerzey Star (Jul 18, 2011)

I just ordered The T-Shirt can't wait for it!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

EuropaEndlos said:


> what's the deal?


I'm not a fan of The Rock.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Just placed my order. First wrestling shirt I've ever ordered, but it's PUNK and there was no way in hell I wasn't ordering this one!!!!! I wonder how many people are gonna be getting it in part because it doesn't actually look like "wrestling shirt."


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

ZOMG IT HAZ THE WWE LOGO WUT WILL PPL TINK OF ME??

Shut the fuck up and wear it, you people sound like retards.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

To those people moaning about the shirt not being on Euroshop, do what I just did and order through WWEShop. It's madness I know, but importing it is actually cheaper than ordering from Topps' European store... and that's including international shipping. All together I paid just over £19 for the new Punk shirt. Shirts on Euroshop are 24-25 quid before you even get to shipping.

Get on it!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Clique said:


> Is there a way to take off the WWE tag without damaging the shirt?


Yes, there is! I literally just found out using a simple pair of nail scissors I got for free in a box of Q-Tips. It's got a slight curve at the top that made it real easy. A female in your home is bound to have one.










- Flip the shirt so you are looking at the back of the tag.
- Snip a thread near the center of the tag. 
- Pull up on the tag where you snipped. This should release a few of the stiches. Stop pulling when the stiching prevents you from tearing it off.
- Snip those threads that are exposed and continue to work your way around the tag, snipping and pulling when necessary (I worked in a counter-clockwise direction)
- At the end there will be a double stich that you may have to snip from the back again but by now the tag should be off.
- After just pull out all the loose threads.

No holes, no tears, no damage. Just a faded rectangle where the tag used to be. All this took me less than 5 minutes.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Sheik said:


> ZOMG IT HAZ THE WWE LOGO WUT WILL PPL TINK OF ME??
> 
> Shut the fuck up and wear it, you people sound like retards.


I cut all the tags off of my shirts, they bug the shit out of me.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Sheik said:


> ZOMG IT HAZ THE WWE LOGO WUT WILL PPL TINK OF ME??
> 
> Shut the fuck up and wear it, you people sound like retards.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

The shirt seems pretty awesome but couldn't WWE wait to come out with this after this storyline is over with? They don't expect anybody to believe he's leaving the company when they are designing new shirts for him do they?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> The shirt seems pretty awesome but couldn't WWE wait to come out with this after this storyline is over with? They don't expect anybody to believe he's leaving the company when they are designing new shirts for him do they?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey guys I collect WWE memoribilia, I'm also a huge queer and I like men. This shit has a few numbers on it so it's worth 475 bucks. get @ me.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

ALEXHUMPH said:


>


Sorry, can't read lips....translation?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Sorry, can't read lips....translation?


I'M BACK


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> I'M BACK


Oh ok..When the fuck did he say this? I thought all he did was come out with his new theme and stare down Cena with the belt in his hands? I never saw him with a mic in his hands.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

After show went off air for some ***** ass USA Network reason.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Oh ok..When the fuck did he say this? I thought all he did was come out with his new theme and stare down Cena with the belt in his hands? I never saw him with a mic in his hands.


After the cameras went off 'WWE.com exclusive'.
Here's the vid.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Like I mentioned here before, you can get custom T shirt prints. I plan on just getting the design on the front put onto a white t shirt, easy peasy.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

im thinking about getting the shirt on wwe.com but im gonna feel like a dumbass if the one with the date on it comes out later...btw what shirt is getting released on 5/8? sorry if i got the date wrong. Damn when i saw the shirt on Raw with my birthday on it i flew to WWE.com but i was so disappointed when it didnt have the date on the back but it really is a nice shirt which is why im still thinkin about getting it


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Just pre-ordered mine. Gets released next Friday. Can't wait to get it in!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

bought 4 earlier, can't wait to wear it to Summerslam.


----------



## Neroren (Apr 6, 2005)

Rahi said:


> im thinking about getting the shirt on wwe.com but im gonna feel like a dumbass if the one with the date on it comes out later...btw what shirt is getting released on 5/8? sorry if i got the date wrong. Damn when i saw the shirt on Raw with my birthday on it i flew to WWE.com but i was so disappointed when it didnt have the date on the back but it really is a nice shirt which is why im still thinkin about getting it


they're never gonna sell the ones with the date again, it was exclusive for Money in the Bank. your best bet is to buy it on ebay or find a place to make it.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

JCarbo04 said:


> It's exactly the same shirt except it doesn't say 'Chicago, ILL 7*17*11' under the 'Best In The World' part. Is that Chicago part really worth $475 more dollars? I think not.


To some people it is. Collectors pay millions of dollars for useless crap.


----------



## Lejuge28 (Jul 26, 2011)

Flyboy78 said:


> To those people moaning about the shirt not being on Euroshop, do what I just did and order through WWEShop. It's madness I know, but importing it is actually cheaper than ordering from Topps' European store... and that's including international shipping. All together I paid just over £19 for the new Punk shirt. Shirts on Euroshop are 24-25 quid before you even get to shipping.
> 
> Get on it!


I was gonna do this but for another £15 -£20 quid on top for the VAT and duty you have to pay HMRC, I think I'll wait till comes to Euro shop.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

Eh?! I ordered on wweshop plenty of times for a $25 item and pay probably £20 max when its converted


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

I've never wore/bought an authentic WWE shirt. Do they run small or big?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Lejuge28 said:


> I was gonna do this but for another £15 -£20 quid on top for the VAT and duty you have to pay HMRC, I think I'll wait till comes to Euro shop.


You won't get charged a customs fee for this - still if you want to wait for Euroshop, it's your loss.


----------



## DrHouse (Apr 2, 2011)

Just pre-ordered one. I never thought I'd buy anything from the WWE shop till just now....


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Daniel Bryan going to kick his head in.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Why do they want to do the W:Authentic tag? 

It makes us look more like mass-manufactured robots. 

Or are they trying to control sales so they don't get too much backorders.

Shit me, anyway I'm getting one.


----------



## Milwaukee (Apr 28, 2011)

Just bought mine. Was going to have a local design your own tshirt company try to recreate it for me but then I saw that the WWE was releasing it. Won't ship till 8-5 but as long as I have it before SummerSlam, I'm good.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Probably pick one up I should imagine. It'll be the first WWE t shirt i've bought since around 02. Not a fan of the WWE tag at the bottom though, in all honesty, but who cares, it's the best shirt they've made in years.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

evoked21 said:


> Why do they want to do the W:Authentic tag?
> 
> It makes us look more like mass-manufactured robots.


Yes,becuase wearing Nike or Adidas t shirts like millions in the world is more "cool" and normal,right?


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

saw this thread. made my first order from wwe shop. can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys, wondering if I should order a size larger (I usually wear XL). Reason being, I bought a NWO shirt awhile back and it shrunk on me.


----------



## wwetrex (Feb 9, 2009)

This is the flyest shirt I ever seen in the WWE.


----------



## Lejuge28 (Jul 26, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> You won't get charged a customs fee for this - still if you want to wait for Euroshop, it's your loss.


Why wouldn't you get charged customs fee? Any thing over £18 you have to pay 12% import duty on and 20% VAT on plus Royal mailing handling fee if ordering from outside EU.


----------



## tjpeg44 (Feb 2, 2011)

My first ever order from Shopzone, only for the best in the world


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

As a graphic designer, I'll be dead honest:

That is one good ass shirt. Probably their best design in years.


----------



## Bluze (Jun 28, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed how it says "CM PUNK tm" on the back?
Does this confirm that CM Punk has surrendered the rights to his name to WWE and re-signed?


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Xapury said:


> Yes,becuase wearing Nike or Adidas t shirts like millions in the world is more "cool" and normal,right?


Not sure about that... I couldn't be bothered about the "name" as long as it looks nice.

I don't think the other shirts have that tag right, if so then that makes it more weird. 

Should have tag inside lol, wonder if it'll look weird untucked as a casual wear. Maybe guys who have them can start posting pics of themselves in the Tee!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

John Cena Red Preserve - FB Liked by 345 people
Randy Orton Apex Predator - FB Liked by 300 people
The Rock I Bring It - FB Liked by 88 people
Zack Ryder Broski - FB Liked by 1000 people

CM Punk Best In The World - FB Liked by *10,000* people


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Got my shirts yesterday, 1 for me, 1 for my daughter and two for my cousins. Gonna wear them to Summerslam!


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

unfortunately I'm from Romania and I can't order the T-shirt but I have created a custom similar T-shirt and ordered it from a T-shirts online shop in my country.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

TheBkMogul said:


> Hey guys, wondering if I should order a size larger (I usually wear XL). Reason being, I bought a NWO shirt awhile back and it shrunk on me.



I say no. I just tested a couple of shirts I have (size L) and they're about a perfect fit. So get your normal size. The 2 Ls fit perfect on me and the XL I have is too big so they're about the same as other shirts of their size.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Shirt has moved up to #3 in top sellers putting Cena's red Cenation shirt in 4th.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Shirt has moved up to #3 in top sellers putting Cena's red Cenation shirt in 4th.


Wait what? If Cena was third before, what's first?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

EDIT. Posted wrong thing in the wrong thread.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Wait what? If Cena was third before, what's first?


Cena's other Cenation shirt (the purple one) is #1, The Rock #2, CM Punk #3


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Therapy said:


> Cena's other Cenation shirt (the purple one) is #1, The Rock #2, CM Punk #3


It will be interesting to see if they were to keep that order in tact as to not 'hurt' Cena's and Rock's image before Mania. If you ask me, at this rate Punk's shirt will be #1 in no time. Cena's Barney shirt was released roughly a year ago, and The Rocks came out shortly after he returned in February (I think). To already surpass Cena's red one (which came out before The Rock returned) in pre-order sales alone after only 4 days says a lot. I bit the bullet last night and ordered mine. First-time wweshop.com purchase for this guy. I wonder how many shirts will be on order by Aug 5. > 100,000?


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

I will be getting it once I get my refund on paypal, long story. 

Badass shirt that I can't not have.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Lejuge28 said:


> Why wouldn't you get charged customs fee? Any thing over £18 you have to pay 12% import duty on and 20% VAT on plus Royal mailing handling fee if ordering from outside EU.


The shirt only costs £15.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Therapy said:


> Cena's other Cenation shirt (the purple one) is #1, The Rock #2, CM Punk #3


Link


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> I am still in shock that someone actually paid that amount for a t-shirt!!!! lol I love the shirt and I was just going to get one made myself if they didn't come out for what ?? 20 bucks?? Terrible call.
> 
> I just preordered my punk shirt and I am glad there coming out with this one. It is going to be a top seller by far



Are they releasing a shirt that looks like this ??


----------



## Neroren (Apr 6, 2005)

did anyones shirt ship yet? i ordered mine on july 28 and it's still processing.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Can someone buy me one?


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

I ordered mine the day it came up, and I haven't gotten it. I got an e-mail about a week ago saying that it could take up to 30 days.


----------

